# within hours of court, wife who left me is harassing ME?/?!!



## ConfusedInMichigan (Oct 27, 2012)

My wife left me last summer. We had fought a lot mostly because her parents have a terrible marriage and her mother did everything she could to convince my ex that we were going to end up like them. Real baad mental illness in the mother in law. Anyway we tried reconciliation last fall. Went great. Her mom got involved. That was the end of that. Wife pushed for dissolution, cut off contact with me. I felt ****ty at first, but after awhile i felt amazing.
We had our court hearing this week. Wife starts out cold but after its over starts asking me to date. Wants to visit. Starts calling and texting all the time. Is drunk on the phone (never drank before). I eventually told her that this was too much. I cut off contact. Now she is calling and leaving messages telling me she slept with a co worker and its my fault! She moved out. She ended reconciliation. She filed papers. Are her actions normal?? Ohh yeah...she threatened to kill herself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

ConfusedInMichigan said:


> I eventually told her that this was too much. I cut off contact.


This was the right thing to do. It sucks but you have to make the break. Change your phone if you have to but keep that no contact rule in effect for your own well being. Don't listen to her messages, delete everything.



ConfusedInMichigan said:


> Now she is calling and leaving messages telling me she slept with a co worker and its my fault! She moved out. She ended reconciliation. She filed papers. Are her actions normal??


To bad that she cannot handle the responsibility of being a grown adult and owning her actions. She probably realizes that she made a mistake, but a little late if you ask me.

Again, keep up the no contact.



ConfusedInMichigan said:


> Ohh yeah...she threatened to kill herself.


This is not a good thing. Contact 911 and tell them what she has said and give them the information to find her. She is most likely doing this to get attention but if she is serious, make sure that she gets the help she needs. You don't have to be her savior, she has made her own choices, good and bad. You can make sure she gets help but I wouldn't let her drag you back in under these circumstances. 

Think long and hard before you let this woman back into your life, if that is what you are thinking. Look at her actions and see if that is what you want in a partner.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

ConfusedInMichigan said:


> Are her actions normal??


For a batsh!t crazy woman, yes.


----------

